# Knitting Paradise Cookbook 2016



## Rafiki

Knitting Paradise Cookbook 2016 - updated version - includes recipes from all previous KP cookbooks. . . .
*Safe download.... same as previous versions posted by me*. Enjoy...


----------



## kaixixang

Oh, its drooling time! I'm impatiently waiting for the download...I could ask questions, but better to work through the finished entries. :sm24:


----------



## Bubba24

Thank you. Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## Mevbb

What a lot of work. Thank you.


----------



## jvallas

Thank you!


----------



## Magna84

Is it a large download? I have a crummy computer.


----------



## TXann

I just scrolled through over 50+ pages and this is a amazing cookbook and I want to commend you on all your hard work.

Thank YOU!!!!!


Ann


----------



## kaixixang

Magna84 said:


> Is it a large download? I have a crummy computer.


11.7MB...I'm working on a method to get this via my desktop computer. I REALLY need that Samsung dual-usb flash drive. Small end for phone/tablet, large end for some tablets/desktop/notebook. The large end is a USB 3.0...but is compatible with with the regular USB 2.0

Clue to knowing if you have a USB 3.0 port on your computer --> the bar is blue colored for USB 3.0. Black for USB 2.0 (and older).


----------



## AuntieAngel

Thank you Rafiki


----------



## dannyjack

Thank you for this link, I never knew there was such a book.


----------



## dragonflylace

I will mark this and download later on my desktop computer! Thanks


----------



## inc1961

Thank you! What a lovely idea and so much work! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## lpeni

Oh my! What a lot of work and you are so kind to share with all if us. Thank you.


----------



## LindaH

Wow! I never saw the previous versions, but I got this one! Thanks for your hard work!!


----------



## Ali9407

downloaded on my desktop but won't let me into the individual recipes. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## sharmend

Wow! What a great project and very nice of you to share with all of us!


----------



## jvallas

Is each year's edition equal to the last year's but with recipes added? I ask because I have one for 2014, 2015, & 2016, and I assume I could probably delete 2014 & 2015 now without losing anything, right?


----------



## jvallas

Ali9407 said:


> downloaded on my desktop but won't let me into the individual recipes. What am I doing wrong?


If you're clicking on a recipe name hoping to be taken to the page, it isn't indexed that way. You just need to go to the actual page where the recipe appears. (I think.)


----------



## run4fittness

Thank you dear lady! I will also have to mark this for later download!


----------



## Rafiki

Ali9407 said:


> downloaded on my desktop but won't let me into the individual recipes. What am I doing wrong?





jvallas said:


> If you're clicking on a recipe name hoping to be taken to the page, it isn't indexed that way. You just need to go to the actual page where the recipe appears. (I think.)


Once you download it and save it as a PDF document - then open it. Go to the index and find a recipe you wish to follow - select the name of the dish - copy it (CtrlC) then search (CtrlF) and a search window will appear. Paste the name of the dish into the slot (CtrlV) and then click on next and it will bring you directly to the recipe.... I just tested it out again and it worked for me. Wish you can resolve the problem you are having.... Blessings..


----------



## Rafiki

jvallas said:


> Is each year's edition equal to the last year's but with recipes added? I ask because I have one for 2014, 2015, & 2016, and I assume I could probably delete 2014 & 2015 now without losing anything, right?


You must have also had the very original in 2013. You are right - you can delete all the others because the new one is all inclusive - absolutely nothing lost from what was in the previous versions - just more and more added.... Enjoy... 
Note: Judy: You may not realize this but you were partly responsible for inspiring me to continue on with this cookbook since 2013 by sharing your work with me....
THANK YOU sooooooooo much....


----------



## jvallas

Rafiki said:


> You must have also had the very original in 2013. You are right - you can delete all the others because the new one is all inclusive - absolutely nothing lost from what was in the previous versions - just more and more added.... Enjoy...
> Note: You may not realize this but you were partly responsible for inspiring me to continue on with this cookbook since 2013 by sharing your work with me....
> THANK YOU sooooooooo much....


You're so welcome, ; yours is a huge endeavor that's so packed with everybody's family favorites! That's what makes it so usable!

As for 2013, I'll bet that's the one in my directory just called kp_recipes! At that time, I hadn't realized I'd need to start adding a year to the title!


----------



## krestiekrew

Thanks, that's a lot of work


----------



## kuch1969

Thank you for doing this.


----------



## KnitNorth

Wow, what a lot of work! THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## wlk4fun647

Thank you so much for this book! I can see that you worked very hard on it, and it's much appreciated~ I need all the help I can get when cooking~
Julianne


----------



## jeanne63

Rafiki said:


> Knitting Paradise Cookbook 2016 - updated version - includes recipes from all previous KP cookbooks. . . .
> *Safe download.... same as previous versions posted by me*. Enjoy...


What an amzing collection of info! Excellent. Thank you. ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☕????????????☕


----------



## KnitnNat

Thank you so very much. You do so many nice things for us.


----------



## alifletcher

Same with me. I am unable to obtain individual recipes. I have a MAC. Thank you.


----------



## maryjaye

Can't wait to have enough time to see all of the recipes!


----------



## kaixixang

alifletcher said:


> Same with me. I am unable to obtain individual recipes. I have a MAC. Thank you.


If Rafiki has the recipe in Doc or Docx you need to get Open Office 4.1.2 for Mac. I know there is a version for both MS Windows and Mac...so you won't be unable to work with MS Word files. And it is a FREE download, enjoy! :sm24:


----------



## judeanne

Thank you. You are a very generous person.


----------



## Rafiki

kaixixang said:


> If Rafiki has the recipe in Doc or Docx you need to get Open Office 4.1.2 for Mac. I know there is a version for both MS Windows and Mac...so you won't be unable to work with MS Word files. And it is a FREE download, enjoy! :sm24:


I am unable to attach the .doc file either on email or on the KP post - on email it says it exceeds the limit I can download - I have tried several times, with no luck.... - on KP it just comes up with a message: 
_- This page can't be displayed
•Make sure the web address http://www.knittingparadise.com is correct.
•Look for the page with your search engine.
•Refresh the page in a few minutes.
Fix connection problems_


----------



## kaixixang

Rafiki said:


> I am unable to attach the .doc file either on email or on the KP post - on email it says it exceeds the limit I can download - I have tried several times, with no luck.... - on KP it just comes up with a message:
> _- This page can't be displayed
> •Make sure the web address http://www.knittingparadise.com is correct.
> •Look for the page with your search engine.
> •Refresh the page in a few minutes.
> Fix connection problems_


My solution is to either burn a small DVD or save to a flash drive.

11+MB is the size of your PDF. I have a DVD Burner drive...so MS Windows computers are covered. Someone else may have to see to MAC. Also let us know if you have Open Office/MS Office/Corel Word Perfect...for word processing program.

If you can handle the PDF...just let us know if MAC or MS Windows.

Shipping and disk/drive cost will have to be considered.


----------



## Rafiki

kaixixang said:


> My solution is to either burn a small DVD or save to a flash drive. 11+MB is the size of your PDF. I have a DVD Burner drive...so MS Windows computers are covered. Someone else may have to see to MAC. Also let us know if you have Open Office/MS Office/Corel Word Perfect...for word processing program. If you can handle the PDF...just let us know if MAC or MS Windows. Shipping and disk/drive cost will have to be considered.


I have Microsoft Office.... no MAC... I am not able to get into burning CD's etc - if you are able and willing please feel free to do so - I am happy for anyone to get the help they need to access the Cookbook.... Appreciate your input very much.... Thank you for taking the time to respond to this issue - I believe you to be much more tech savvy than I am - any help you can offer is welcome.....


----------



## jvallas

Before going to a bunch more work, are we sure the problem will be resolved with a Word file? Why can't a Mac open the PDF? Is it that it can't be opened, or the user just needs to scroll to the recipes (or use "search")? I'm not being a smart aleck, have just spent plenty of computer time in my past researching and working on a problem only to find out it was actually a different problem.


----------



## Rafiki

jvallas said:


> Before going to a bunch more work, are we sure the problem will be resolved with a Word file? Why can't a Mac open the PDF? Is it that it can't be opened, or the user just needs to scroll to the recipes (or use "search")? I'm not being a smart aleck, have just spent plenty of computer time in my past researching and working on a problem only to find out it was actually a different problem.


Thanks Judy - any assistance is more than welcome.... Regards and blessings.


----------



## jvallas

alifletcher said:


> Same with me. I am unable to obtain individual recipes. I have a MAC. Thank you.


Can you explain what "unable to obtain individual recipes" means? Can you save the file to your computer? Can you open the file? If you open it, can you scroll through it? How are you trying to get to an individual recipe?


----------



## kaixixang

I'm a MS Windows user...so formatting a MAC compatible CD/DVD/flash drive would be a bit difficult unless v10 for MAC recognized PDF/Office/other word processing (open office would help).


----------



## kaixixang

jvallas said:


> Before going to a bunch more work, are we sure the problem will be resolved with a Word file? Why can't a Mac open the PDF? Is it that it can't be opened, or the user just needs to scroll to the recipes (or use "search")? I'm not being a smart aleck, have just spent plenty of computer time in my past researching and working on a problem only to find out it was actually a different problem.


I'm not sure myself as I have no MAC system currently. I'll be watching this topic so we can resolve this.


----------



## jvallas

kaixixang said:


> I'm not sure myself as I have no MAC system currently. I'll be watching this topic so we can resolve this.


Me, too. Not sure how differently Mac treats files of different formats.


----------



## kaixixang

jvallas said:


> Me, too. Not sure how differently Mac treats files of different formats.


I know that the floppy disk is essentially unformatted... and similar for hard drive (MAC)

Also the flash drive for MAC shouldn't be used interchangeably with the MS Windows OS.

Talk to me so I can assist you with the recipe file. I'm directing this request to everyone but Rafiki, jvallas (sp?), or myself.


----------



## kaixixang

Rafiki said:


> I have Microsoft Office.... no MAC... I am not able to get into burning CD's etc - if you are able and willing please feel free to do so - I am happy for anyone to get the help they need to access the Cookbook.... Appreciate your input very much.... Thank you for taking the time to respond to this issue - I believe you to be much more tech savvy than I am - any help you can offer is welcome.....


I have earned my computer degrees... and I build my computers myself. Any assistance I can give should help. The smaller DVD idea is actually the more reasonable... though I need a stack sent to me if anybody wants a copy.

Have burner drive... no income, and I only want shipping cost from the person who wants a copy of the recipe file. I am not trying to profit... these DVD miniature disk are cheaper than the flash drives.


----------



## Revan

Thank you.


----------



## HappySunflower

Thank you. What a LOT of work. You are very generous.


----------



## sandj

Thanks for all the years you have done this!! ????


----------



## knitismything

Rafiki said:


> Knitting Paradise Cookbook 2016 - updated version - includes recipes from all previous KP cookbooks. . . .
> *Safe download.... same as previous versions posted by me*. Enjoy...[/quote
> 
> Thank you Rafiki, I will never need another cookbook this is so complete. I love to cook and will do my best to try each recipe at least once.
> You are the best IMHO. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Tutuknit2

Rafiki, thank you so much for the cookbook. What an enormous undertaking this was. It will be a great help in deciding what to cook for dinner (or any other meal). Lee


----------



## kaixixang

It's helped already on freshening the spices needed for Spanish Rice. I had to use Cayenne instead of Ancho Powder...but I had everything in my spices. :sm24:


----------



## betsy10904

Thanks!


----------

